# Controlling Clover



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a clover problem. Like I've said in other posts, I have three distinct areas of my yard. The back (my "nicest), which is bermuda and looking good. The front, which is emerald zoysia, and generally looks good, but has some weed pressure. The side, which is a mess. Partially shaded, but also a jungle of weeds. Since I started taking the lawn seriously 2 years ago, I have been putting down prodiamine as my pre-m. It has greatly reduced the variety and number of weeds in the side yard. HOwever, that seems to have just opened the way for the clover to move in and take over.

Twofold question. First, how do you control clover? I don't see it on the list of things that prodiamine controls. Obviously there are products out there as a post-e, but I'm looking for something more preventative.

Second, advice for a plugging renovation of the side? Most of the side gets full sun. I'd like to try to get some of my Celebration out there. Plan was to take some plugs from the back and put them in the side. Obviously gotta get rid of the clover. Would you just put down glyphosate, water, and do a second round just like you would for any other reno or would you do something different b/c of the prevalence of clover?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Re: clover - Endrun Three Way herbicide took care of it for me. Clover laughs at glyphosate - wrong tool for the job. Took a couple weeks but it all withered up and died. Clover is a nitrogen fixer and indicates lack of N for your desired turf grass.

Re: plugging - do the above and then you can plug away and fertilize to help the Celebration fill in.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I would use triplet or Trimec 992. Glyphosate will not control white clover. Many 2,4-D products will only stunt white clover. Also you will have to spray the Triplet or Trimec 992 each year for two or three years to get completely rid of clover


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Didn't realize clover was THAT resilient. Also hadn't heard of Trimec or Endrun. Anyone know where I can by quantities smaller than 2.5 gallons (or anyone have some they'd like to sell me?)?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

mrigney said:


> Thanks for the info. Didn't realize clover was THAT resilient. Also hadn't heard of Trimec or Endrun. Anyone know where I can by quantities smaller than 2.5 gallons (or anyone have some they'd like to sell me?)?


https://www.domyown.com/triad-select-herbicide-p-17098.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwkoDmBRCcARIsAG3xzl-yj40arF_zocVt5kzC7oOwPZU7zN9VTUL-H9XtRZ8v4pPhRFeNX4caAtF8EALw_wcB

There might be cheaper options but that is just one example


----------

